# اشارة الصليب



## فرايم حبيب (23 أبريل 2010)

اشارة الصليب 




عندما نرسم اشارة الصليب فإننا ننظم ثلاثة اصابع (الابهام والسبابه و الوسطى) 


لتشير ان الله واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم :الاب والابن والروح القدس , ونضم اصبعين 


(الخنصر والبنصر) ونضعهما في بطن اليد اي ان الرب يسوع المسيح هو بطبيعتين 


الهية وانسانيه وان ابن الله تجسد في بطن العذراء مريم.





ثم نضع يدنا -كما قلنا سابقا- على الجبين ونقول :"باسم الاب" اي ان الاقنوم الاول هو 


الاب . وعندما نقول باسم (بالمفرد) نشير لوحدانية الله . ثم نحرك يدنا الى اعلى البطن 


ونقول:"والابن" اي ان الابن هو الاقنوم الثاني, تجسد في بطن العذراء. ونتابع بان 


نضع يدنا على الكتف الايمن اي ان الرب يسوع المسيح صعد الى السماء وجلس عن 


يمين الاب كما نردد في دستور الايمان . ثم نضع يدنا على الكتف الايسر 


ونقول:"والروح القدس" اي ان الاقنوم الثالث هو الروح القدس . وهكذا نكون قد 


رسمنا الصليب وتباركنا به وعبرنا عن ايماننا القويم , فالله واحد في ثلالثة اقانيم : الاب 


والابن والروح القدس , وان كلمة الله قد تجسد في بطن مريم العذراء لخلاصنا , الذي تم 


على الصليب , وقام في اليوم الثالث, وصعد , وجلس عن يمين الاب , آمين.



منقول عن مدارس الاحد


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2010)




----------



## فرايم حبيب (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مرورك
واهدى لك هذة الصورة

*التوقيع *
[URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2734/168/107/1470050859/n1470050859_30322371_6349379.jpg"]
	

[/URL]​


----------



## ارووجة (23 أبريل 2010)

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## *koki* (24 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فرايم حبيب (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مروركما

 مرورك
واهدى لك هذة الصورة

*التوقيع *

[URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2734/168/107/1470050859/n1470050859_30322371_6349379.jpg"]
	

[/URL]​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

جميل 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أبريل 2010)

*

سلام الرب يسوع

شكرا ليك

راائع
*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مروركما

مرورك
واهدى لك هذة الصورة

*التوقيع *

[URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2734/168/107/1470050859/n1470050859_30322371_6349379.jpg"]
	

[/URL]​


----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك حبيبي...

الرب يباركك...


----------



## فرايم حبيب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على مروركما

مرورك
واهدى لك هذة الصورة

*التوقيع *

[URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2734/168/107/1470050859/n1470050859_30322371_6349379.jpg"]
	

[/URL]​


----------

